

Seven reasons why I'm not buying a Chromebook. - eroded
http://dmurray.org/7-reasons-why-im-not-buying-a-chromebook

======
wanderr
They should really call it a "mombook" because it's ideal for parents or
grandparents who just want to get on the internet and have a computer that
just works and is simple. Imagine setting your family up with these and never
getting tech support callsanymore.

------
zoowar
Regarding #5, ChromeOS is open source unlike OSX which is running on your
macbook air. Both companies are motivated to collect information about you.
The difference is that with ChromeOS you or someone else can identify when and
how information is collected by reviewing the sourced code. With OSX, only
Apple knows when and how. What they do with this information is a different
answer.

------
phlux
_1\. I need way more than just a browser. Y’know, little things like a mail
client, terminal, vim, ssh, Skype, Spotify, etc._

This doesnt need to replace your more robust system.

 _2\. I have a Macbook Air._

See Above, but I dont have a macbook air. Many people dont. Many people can
afford 20/month rather than the inflated price of the Air. (Dont argue with
that, all Apple products are inflated in price - how else you think they are
making so much damn money)

 _3\. It doesn't cost me anything._

This doesnt work for everyone.

 _4\. If I wanted a netbook, I’d buy a netbook. Why not just run Chrome inside
Ubuntu? Chromebook’s expensive in comparison._

I have (5) desktops, (4) laptops, (1) netbook, (2) smartphones and I still
want one of these.

 _5\. So Google can’t spy on me. Perhaps I’m paranoid. but the Chromebook
could hoard huge amounts of usage data. I’d rather not give them the
opportunity._

I agree with this, yet they spy on you already -- I assume you use google? I
assume you have a GMail account?

We need a solution to that problem, avoiding the chromebook won't mitigate
their spying.

 _6\. WiFi is everywhere I’d want to work. I don’t care for the built-in 3G
data. If I’m on the move - that’s why my smartphone's [sic] for._

3G actually sucks - esp. compared to 4G. But wifi is not everywhere I go - its
basically never available in transit.

 _7\. It’s solving a problem that doesn’t exist. I’ve never heard anyone wish
they only had a browser. Not even my Mum._

I have wanted a browser only device for years. The iPad did exactly what you
say there is no problem/market for.

Hell - I would buy one of these for my grandma _only_ for IM being always open
on the countertop.

I think the writer of this article is too techie for his own good.

There are lots of reasons why _HE_ shouldn't buy a chromebook - but there are
far more reasons why others should, and will.

